# Puffy Bounding along a frozen snow covered beach



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Giving Puffy equal time, a short clip and some stills of him romping on a frozen snow covered beach on a rare balmy 45 degree day. The salt water bay was actually partially frozen although it didn't stop him from going for a dip. It was actually quite eerie the sound the ice was making as it was moving with the tide. Like nothing I've ever heard before. I have not seen the bay freeze like this since the late 70's. Global warming my EYE!

http://youtu.be/7E42SP2Sl8M


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

ohhh, Puffy!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

beautiful


----------



## Marcus (Aug 24, 2014)

WHAT? snow at the beach? Mind blown

Dog so fluffy


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Marcus said:


> Dog so fluffy


That's why his nickname is "Puffy". His real name is Angus


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Beautiful pictures and great video.
He's a good looking boy. 
Nice having the beach all to yourself isn't it?

We've had record lows here, one night was -16, very unusual for us to have temps like this. Some of the Sounds are frozen here. Interesting to see salt water freeze.


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Beautiful pictures and great video.
> He's a good looking boy.
> Nice having the beach all to yourself isn't it?
> 
> We've had record lows here, one night was -16, very unusual for us to have temps like this. Some of the Sounds are frozen here. Interesting to see salt water freeze.


Thank you kindly CM. That's Puffy's claim to fame - he's the 'good looking, lovable but klutzy one'. lol

There were actually a few people out walking on the beach as it was a veritable heatwave with temps in the low 40's yesterday. 

-16? In the Carolinas??? That's even colder than it got here in NY. The lowest temp I saw was 1 degree last week. Temps in the single digits and teens until yesterday. It felt positively balmy at 42 yesterday and I was out in a t-shirt shoveling icy slush.

As previously stated, the last time I saw the salt water bay freeze was around 1977. Even last year, which was ridiculously cold and much snowier than this year, the bay did not freeze. I know several people who have had pipes burst from being frozen. 

Less than a month till spring...


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

He's so beautiful!!! He is just a doll. I love Puffy.

NewfieMom


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

NewfieMom said:


> He's so beautiful!!! He is just a doll. I love Puffy.
> 
> NewfieMom


Puffy is definitely a keeper. He has none of Ax's grace, athleticism, attitude, drive, etc, but he is the very embodiment of the golden spirit. He is the most gentle four legged soul I have ever encountered.

He never seems to have lost his fuzzy puppy fur on the top of his big blocky head.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Puffy made my heart smile last night. And I needed that right then, so give him a big smooch from me. 

(Max is jellyazz but he'll get over it)


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

He seems to have that effect on most people. He's a spaz but we'll keep him around anyway


----------



## jawad (Nov 13, 2015)

he must be feeling so cold!


----------

